# What camera and lenses do you have



## Ringel05

I'm using a Nikon D40X.






Lenses;
AF-S Nikkor 18-55 (kit lens)
AF-S Nikkor 19-70 Wide Angle 
AFS Nikkor 55-200 Telephoto
AF-S Nikkor 55-300 Telephoto
Teleconverter 12mm, 20mm, 36mm (for macro shots)


----------



## fncceo




----------



## HaShev




----------



## HaShev




----------



## Darkwind

I don't have a list of all My lenses.

Pretty much the same ones you have with this beauty given as a Christmas gift.

Bower 650-1300mm f/8-16 Manual Focus T-Mount Lens






At least, I think its that one.  I'd have to get up and go get it and I'm just too lazy right now to do that.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I just use my iphone. Ha.

I do have a camera some place, though. I dunno what kind.


----------



## Ringel05

Darkwind said:


> I don't have a list of all My lenses.
> 
> Pretty much the same ones you have with this beauty given as a Christmas gift.
> 
> Bower 650-1300mm f/8-16 Manual Focus T-Mount Lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least, I think its that one.  I'd have to get up and go get it and I'm just too lazy right now to do that.


Canon EOS, nice camera.  I looked at Bowers for a long range telephoto but they had far too many bad reviews, I did pick up a Vivitar 300-500 manual focus with a T-mount but my camera refused to recognize it: 'No lens attached' so I sent it back.  After I sent it back I remembered I have an old Nikon EM (film camera) I could have used it on.  I'd love to get a Nikon 200-500 but I need to sell a couple of bridges first, a used one runs around a $1000.


----------



## Ringel05

Had a credit with Adorama from a return I made a while back and started looking at teleconverters as opposed to really expensive telephotos.  Using the credit I found a Nikon T20E autofocus Teleconverter which will turn my 200mm into a 400mm and my 300mm into a 600mm for $90.


----------



## Ringel05

Here's my Nikon AF-S 55 - 300mm ED VR lens.






VR stands for Vibration Reduction, helps eliminate blur caused by motion when taking the picture especially when the focus it all the way out.


----------



## Ringel05

For those who don't know what a teleconverter is it's the small lens between the primary lens and the camera body.


----------



## Ringel05

Natural Citizen said:


> I just use my iphone. Ha.
> 
> I do have a camera some place, though. I dunno what kind.


The problem for me with phone cameras is the simply don't have the photographic range I like.  They're great for the casual user taking snapshots but you can't do a true telephoto or a true macro shot.  With a digital or a pre-digital (35mm) there's a huge range of control a phone camera can only ever dream of having.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Ringel05 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just use my iphone. Ha.
> 
> I do have a camera some place, though. I dunno what kind.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem for me with phone cameras is the simply don't have the photographic range I like.  They're great for the casual user taking snapshots but you can't do a true telephoto or a true macro shot.  With a digital or a pre-digital (35mm) there's a huge range of control a phone camera can only ever dream of having.
Click to expand...


The best camera I ever had was a lttlle 6mp Kodak EasyShare.

I carried that thing around in my pocket all summer long for almost ten years when my son was playing baseball.

I dropped that thing in the ocean on accident, though, down in Myrtle Beach. I tried a 16mp camera after that but they were always blurry for some reason. The video was okay, but the pictures blew.

This is generally the best quality I have of photos, this was on the 6mp Kodak at Cooperstown Dreams Park. Push the button once to autozoom then push it again to snap. Man, I got so many good pictures of the ball coming off the bat. The timing was perfect on the snap all the time. It held the zoom for like 5 seconds, so you had time to wait to snap the picture, but the picture snapped as soon as you hit the button. No delay at all.


----------



## Ringel05

I am waiting on an early birthday present, not high end by any stretch of the imagination and manual focus to boot but is quite useful for some photography.
It's a 500mm that also comes with a 2X teleconverter making it 1000mm.






The highest zoom I currently have is a 300mm Nikon, very stable with vibration reduction technology so easy to get clear shots.  The big one on the other hand is rather touchy so definitely requires a tripod for stabilization. 

Different zoom levels;


----------



## Ringel05

Arriving this week, had a modest influx of money and found a deal too sweet to pass up.
Nikon D7100 (used) in excellent condition at half the price they go for in that condition.
















Once it arrives I'll put my D40x up for sale with the 18mm -55mm lens and maybe even the 55mm - 200mm lens.  That should off set what I paid for the D7100. 

Nikon D7100 In-Depth Review


----------



## OldBiologist

I had an old Konica system, 4 bodies, lots of lenses. I got allergic to darkroom chemicals (fixer I think) and sort of dropped out for a good while until digital matured. Just before I retired, I bought an entire micro four-thirds digital system with multiple lenses. I have also been using some of the Konica lenses on my new system since they are easily adapted. That yield a lens on that format with twice the focal length but no change in aperture so some neat things are possible.


----------



## iceberg

Pentax K1
Sigma 70-200 2.8
Sigma 24-70 2.8
Sigma 85 1.4
Sigma 150-450 holy hell this is slow and heavy

then i have a K3 setup with several pentax lenses. 

i do a lot of concert photography.


----------



## bdtex

Right now,all I have is a Canon PowerShot SX710 HS point-and-shoot camera but I think it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

I have a 1972-vintage Nikon F2 Photomic, and a 2012 or 2013 Nikon D3200.

  For the F2, I have a 50mm ƒ/1.4 lens, a 28mm ƒ/3.5 lens, and a Vivitar 85-205mm ƒ/3.8 zoom lens, all old non-AI lenses.  Although Nikon claims that none of these lenses can be used on my D3200, my D3200 and I very much disagree with Nikon on this point, and I have done so quite often.

  For the D3200, I have the standard 18-55mm ƒ/3.5-5.6 _“kit lens”_, and a set of macro extension tubes.

  I also have quite a collection of lesser cameras and accessories.


----------



## Roy Batty

A Nikon D7500
I’ve just bought a used 70x200 lens for it.


----------



## jasonlee3071

Mainly use a camera app on my iphone for taking photos. It's the Camera + 2 app. Also use a slow shutter app for taking some blurry surreal shots.
Like the one below.


----------



## Roy Batty

I should be using my new Nikon camera more.  

Tomorrow I go on a 4 day course at a local college, I thought it was a 3 day course.... at least I’ll be fed properly.


----------



## Canon Shooter

I'm pretty much all Canon:

6D MKII
6D (x2)
5D
40D
100-400mm f/4.6 IS L MKII
70-200mm f/2.8 L
24-70mm f/2.8 L
17-40mm f/4 L
85mm f/1.8
50mm f/1.4 (x2)

Probably going to bite the bullet and get a 1DX MK IV later this year. It's a lot of money, but it's the Ferrari of the Canon line.

Also, before the girlie and I went to New York last year, I picked up the Fuji X100F:





It's a fixed lens (23mm f/2) rangefinder style camera, but it's a blast to use. I always have a camera with me and, lately, this is the one I've been grabbing when I leave the house instead of one of the DSLR's. I love the narrow depth of field on this thing:


----------



## Notsurprised

Hi, I need to buy a camera and was thinking about the Canon 90D, but not sure.  My daughter models, and I need to take great pictures and great videos for 4K and cinamatic.  I appreciate if you could recommend a camera.  Thank you.


----------



## miketx

Nikon D7000
Nikon D80
Nikon Lenses:
50mm 1.8
18-105 3.5
18-140 3.5
55-300 4.5
Sigma lens
10-20 4.5
Oh, and this one:


----------



## Roy Batty

miketx said:


> Nikon D7000
> Nikon D80
> Nikon Lenses:
> 50mm 1.8
> 18-105 3.5
> 18-140 3.5
> 55-300 4.5
> Sigma lens
> 10-20 4.5
> Oh, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 350634
> 
> View attachment 350635
> 
> View attachment 350636





I bought this Nikon D750, so far it hasn’t disappointed me.


----------



## miketx

Roy Batty said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D7000
> Nikon D80
> Nikon Lenses:
> 50mm 1.8
> 18-105 3.5
> 18-140 3.5
> 55-300 4.5
> Sigma lens
> 10-20 4.5
> Oh, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 350634
> 
> View attachment 350635
> 
> View attachment 350636
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 350725
> I bought this Nikon D750, so far it hasn’t disappointed me.
Click to expand...

Do you have a D750 or D7500, because the picture is a D7500.


----------



## Roy Batty

miketx said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D7000
> Nikon D80
> Nikon Lenses:
> 50mm 1.8
> 18-105 3.5
> 18-140 3.5
> 55-300 4.5
> Sigma lens
> 10-20 4.5
> Oh, and this one:
> 
> View attachment 350634
> 
> View attachment 350635
> 
> View attachment 350636
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 350725
> I bought this Nikon D750, so far it hasn’t disappointed me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a D750 or D7500, because the picture is a D7500.
Click to expand...

It’s a D7500 I bought it last year.
(Here it is)


----------



## Canon Shooter

I've been toying with the idea of running some film through these. There's a lab up in Jacksonville that still processes film, so I may do it just for the Hell of it.

This is my 1952 Jloca Stereo II. I've never used a camera like this one before, so I'll need to read up on it. I always seem to suffer a burst of creativity whenever I get a new piece of gear. While this isn't new (I've had it for several years), the experience of using it will be:






This is my Canon A-1. I've only got a handful of lenses with the Canon FD mount, but it'd still be fun to push a roll through it and see what happens.







I'll tell ya', the camera that has become the one I grab every time I leave the house is the Fuji X100F. It's got a fixed lens (23mm) with an aperture to f/2:



 


This thing's a lot of fun to shoot with and, because it's a fixed 23mm, you have to get creative sometimes.

For work I use two Canon 6D's, a 6D MKII, and two 1DX MKII's...


----------



## Dana7360

Ringel05 said:


> I'm using a Nikon D40X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenses;
> AF-S Nikkor 18-55 (kit lens)
> AF-S Nikkor 19-70 Wide Angle
> AFS Nikkor 55-200 Telephoto
> AF-S Nikkor 55-300 Telephoto
> Teleconverter 12mm, 20mm, 36mm (for macro shots)





If you want to know all of the cameras I have here is the list.

I use nothing but Nikon equipment.

EM, FM2, F2, N90s, D2h, D3, D3s, D4s, D5 and a Coolpix underwater camera.

The film cameras are packed up and in storage. I use most of the digitals. Except the D2h. At least not to take photos. I use that camera to teach.

The D3 gets my fixed Macro
The D3s gets "Big Betty" which is a curved 18 to 28
The D4s gets the 75 to 300
The D5 gets the 18 to 200

I don't change lenses. I change cameras. It's bad for the camera to open it up to change a lens. Dust and dirt get into it fast.

Plus I'm a spoiled professional photographer.

Here's a shot of all my D SLRs lined up. I took it with my phone.


----------



## Dana7360

Ringel05 said:


> For those who don't know what a teleconverter is it's the small lens between the primary lens and the camera body.




I do and the more glass you put on there the more the photo won't be clear and crisp. 

Even with Nikon equipment.

It's best to get the lens you want instead of the doubler. 

This is one of the best camera companies on the west coast. They sell and rent.

Every year they have a huge sale on their rental equipment to make room for the new models. They sell the equipment at very reasonable prices. They fix them and make sure they are in nearly new condition. 

Another good way to get a good lens at a good price is to buy it at the end of the year or beginning of the new year. Sellers are slashing prices to make room for the new year models. I've bought a ton of equipment that way and save thousands of dollars. 

Here's the website to that company:









						Glazer's Camera Inc
					

Full service camera store of new and used photographic equipment for pro and amateur.




					www.glazerscamera.com


----------



## Canon Shooter

Dana7360 said:


> Plus I'm a spoiled professional photographer.



Ditto.

How are you faring with the pandemic?


----------



## Dana7360

Canon Shooter said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I'm a spoiled professional photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> How are you faring with the pandemic?
Click to expand...




I'm media or photo journalism. Not hard news. Entertainment. 

A company sells my work for me so I don't do anything but receive monthly royalty deposits into my bank account.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile

I got a Canon EOS in 1988 with at least two lens, and it got stolen in 1997, and I have not had a real camera since then; but then I got a good deal at Walmart for a Canon 530 SX back in April when the Democrats sent me a check. I didn't want a camera with interchangeable lenses, because it was not worth it to me. 



This SX530 satisfies my needs for close-up, but usually I keep it wide - I want a lot of information in my pics.




I am a civil engineering enthusiast - I could not handle the math. I am watching them build a replacement bridge here in Corpus Christi, and the first pic is of the main ramp approach.  The second pic is a telephoto of the main towers construction with that ramp in the foreground.








This pic is from a pedestrian bridge about a half mile from the construction site of the previous pics. The pedestrian bridge was built for what seems to be no good reason, because the neighborhoods it connects are practically abandoned, because of the nearby refinery that pollutes the air and caused a high rate of birth defects and cancer. And get this, it was built by the same company that dropped the pedestrian bridge in Florida a couple of years ago - they have been taken off the anticipated bridge project. In the pic you can see the old Harbor Bridge, and then a full telephoto pic of it.



Probably three miles away.
Plenty of camera power for me!


----------

